# wrists clicking/popping during upwards rows... any advice?



## Big G (Nov 12, 2007)

Just like the title says... when I do upwards rows my wrists click/pop like they're dislocating/relocating or something. It bugs me. I've tried altering the width of my grip on the bar but they still do it, especially as I increase the weight. This time my left wrist did it and it felt like it momentarily pinched a nerve. I'd like to increase the weight (85lb 3x6 is easy enough, if not for my wrists) but I'm afraid to. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## KeenanB13 (Nov 12, 2007)

Try getting on a fish oil supplement, it aids tendonitis and stiff joints with the fatty oils it provides. Take that for about 4-6 weeks if you want to give it a try and see how that works. You can get 100 pills for about $9.49 here at Rite Aid, so the're not to pricey.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 12, 2007)

Stop doing them.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Stop doing them.


 
I second that. 

I assume we're talking about upright rows? I would ditch them whether they hurt you or not, I've never benefited from them and I don't know anyone personally that has.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 12, 2007)

Does it hurt or is it just a clicking sound?


----------



## highpockets (Nov 12, 2007)

Stop for awhile then try it again at a later date. Wrist wraps have helped me with the same kind of problem. Bought some cheap ones at Dick's, elastic and velcro, nothing fancy but they work. In addition to the fish oil from above, maybe try some joint aid.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2007)

I've got four:

1. Glucosaime: When I started benching, I had a clicking noise in my right shoulder.  One of IM's members told me to use this.  About 5 weeks after I started to take it, the noises stopped.

2. Alternative: Have you tried DB Upright Rows? They're a whole different animal than the BB type.  Plus, they're easier on the wrists.

3. Man Up: If you like them, and you don't feel any pain, stay with them.

4. Stop: Stop doing them, especially if you feel any pain.  There are other exercises that you can replace this with.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 12, 2007)

I dont think FOC's will help with this. Glucosamine will help. Be patient though, it takes 4-6 weeks to see results.


----------



## Big G (Nov 13, 2007)

1. I've been taking fish oil and glucosamine/chondroitin daily for about a year already. 
2. There's no pain, but it feels like it kind-of dislocates on the way up and again on the way down. Like when someone pulls your finger or something. Like an inaudible pop/click inside my wrist, that doesn't pop/click back into place until I lower it back down again.
3. I never used wrist wraps. I heard they prohibit wrist muscle development.I don't want to have to start using them really.
5. Never tried upright DB rows. I guess I could.
6. What would be good alternate exercises?

Finally, maybe I'm just lifting the bar too high. Should I be going all the way to my chin, or keep it lower?


----------



## highpockets (Nov 13, 2007)

I do not lift the bar all the way to my chin. I read somewhere that this puts to much stress on the rotater. Not sure about that, but I'm sure I DID read it somewhere. I try to keep my elbows high so my wrists are not at an uncomfortable angle and then I raise the bar only to about where my neck connects to my body. I say experiment a little. Raise the bar to the point just before you have problems with the wrists and no higher.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 13, 2007)

Big G said:


> 1. I've been taking fish oil and glucosamine/chondroitin daily for about a year already.
> 2. There's no pain, but it feels like it kind-of dislocates on the way up and again on the way down. Like when someone pulls your finger or something. Like an inaudible pop/click inside my wrist, that doesn't pop/click back into place until I lower it back down again.
> 3. I never used wrist wraps. I heard they prohibit wrist muscle development.I don't want to have to start using them really.
> 5. Never tried upright DB rows. I guess I could.
> ...



What else do you expect?  You are putting a load in your hands and forcing that area to adapt,  there will be some stretching.  Much like when you crack your knuckles, you are doing the same things here, They are pockets of nitrogen in that pop.  No biggie.


----------



## Big G (Nov 13, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What else do you expect?  You are putting a load in your hands and forcing that area to adapt,  there will be some stretching.  Much like when you crack your knuckles, you are doing the same things here, They are pockets of nitrogen in that pop.  No biggie.



So everyone's wrists feel like they're snapping in and out of joint while doing these rows!? I don't think so... surely.

It doesn't feel like "pockets of nitrogen." It feels like a temporary dislocation. 

I was watching someone at the gym today do these on a smith machine. Now, this guy might not know his head from his ass, but he wasn't lifting anywhere near as high as I do. I almost kiss the bar. He lifted to his neck line (like someone said above).

I think I'll just play around on Friday (next Vertical Day) and see if I can find a comfortable way of doing them. I'm pretty sure it can't be doing much good snapping my wrists like it has been. That's not going to lead to increased strength. That's going to cause arthritis or something. It doesn't feel right, that's for damn sure.


----------

